# ID this!



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Can anyone ID this Crypt?
Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

I acquired this Crypt 8 weeks. It has grown emersed from being a 3" plant to one about 11" (28 cm.) across with its roots out the bottom holes in the pot.

I call it the plant from hell!!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

It looks an awful lot like a wendtii sp. Have you compared it to C. wendtii 'Indonesia' or C. wendtii 'Mi Oya' Those are just guesses of course but may give you a lead.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Hopefully this photo is full size when clicked on.

Thanks for the response. Anyone else have any ideas?

Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Hopefully this photo I gets larger when clocked on. What is it?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I stand by my bangkanensis 'Giant' ID until I see a spathe otherwise. :biggrin:


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

saddletramp said:


> I acquired this Crypt 8 weeks. It has grown emersed from being a 3" plant to one about 11" (28 cm.) across with its roots out the bottom holes in the pot.
> 
> I call it the plant from hell!!


Looks like the common wenditti crypt to me.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually, looking at it some more, are you sure you didn't get the labels mixed up? That looks like sp. 'Flamingo' to me. See the pinkish highlights on the lowest leaf in your picture that is dipping into the water? That's what it looks like submersed. That would make way more sense because sp. 'Flamingo' is a beast of a plant for me as well.

Here's sp. 'Flamingo' in my tank, the same one I sent you a daughter of. 









It was grown from this so I'm certain it's sp. 'Flamingo'









Got a picture of the one you labeled sp. 'Flamingo' by chance? I sent you that and the bangkanensis 'Giant' in the same shipment if I'm not mistaken. I wonder if you got the labels mixed up.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Bill,

I'm with Aaron, this does look like a (well-grown  ) wendtii, indeed.

It's not bangkaensis. If anybody is wondering, the strain nicknamed 'Giant' is from locality Waser 01-5 (Bangka). This is a very vigorously growing strain but the leaves do look different under all culture conditions I tried (and IMHO unlikely to change into anything close to what you are showing here).


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks strikingly similar to the Wendtii "Indonesia" I keep. Also very similar to emergent Flamingo.


----------

